# ~~Falling Acres~~ (A Horse and Human RP)



## LexiLou (Aug 11, 2011)

Falling Acres a place where horses and humans combine.  

FarmHands 

(pm this to me if you want a farmhand) 
BYH Username: 
Name: 
Gender: 
Appearance: 
Personality: 
Family Members: 
Other:
Life Story: 
____________________________________ 
(pm this to me if you want a horde)

BYH Username:
Horse's Name:
Gender:
Color:
Breed:
Marking, scars, etc: 
Personality:
Family Members:
Life Story:

Best Stallion: 

Best Mare: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mares: 

Stallions:


----------



## LexiLou (Aug 11, 2011)

Any1?


----------



## elevan (Aug 11, 2011)

_I don't get it???_


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, I dont understand.  I got a private message inviting me to Horse RP, I thought this thread would explain but ??????
Huh?


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, It's an online role playing game.

She is asking for members, I think.


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 12, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK, It's an online role playing game.
> 
> She is asking for members, I think.


an rp is were you make a horse and play as it there are like 10 on BYC


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 12, 2011)

anyways who are you on BYC


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Duck/Lexi... Duck2 didn't want you to copy her.


----------



## bella1210 (Aug 12, 2011)

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Duck/Lexi... Duck2 didn't want you to copy her.


x2 she did not like it when i told her you copied her thread


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> _I don't get it???_


X2


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid (Aug 13, 2011)

Lay off guys. She can make it if she wants to.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Lay off guys. She can make it if she wants to.


I guess I walked into this a bit late.  Have no clue what this thread is all about.   Was just curious.  Sorry, didn't mean to step on anyone's toes.


----------

